# Boots too small?



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't go my new boots yet so I only have my board and new bindings, I thought my feet would have grown a lot more but they haven't much they're about 10 - 10.5. My new M9-SE bindings are XL (11-14), so I have to hire some boots, will it be fine if I use them with my board, also will they fit in my bindings? I can't seem to check if they fit or not since if I don't use my board I have no where to put it..


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Wait, I'm confused. Why do you have a board and bindings, but no boots yet?

To answer your question, unless you physically have the hired boots in your hand, there's no way to tell if those hired boots will fit your bindings since most boots have a different sized outer shell.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Jed said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Why do you have a board and bindings, but no boots yet?
> 
> To answer your question, unless you physically have the hired boots in your hand, there's no way to tell if those hired boots will fit your bindings since most boots have a different sized outer shell.


I tried on the hired boots while I was down there and they fit really well, ill just take one of my bindings with me to the store when I buy a pair of boots


----------

